# Knox Lake Weekly Tournaments



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Does anyone know what nights the tournaments are held at Knox lake and do they launch from the marina or the south ramp by Grandpa's Bait Shop? What is the normal boat turnout as well?


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

Thursday nights at 6 i believe at knox marine launch


----------

